# big jet boat



## KGouty (Jul 15, 2013)

Building a jet boat......its A 16' X 77" ALUMINUM ski boat converted to a center console fishing boat. Now I'm installing twin 701 yamaha vxr pro jet ski motors and drives.....have not cut into the boat yet so I'm here looking for idea and suggestions before I do. Any tips on what to use for throttle control? Any and all ideas welcome! Thanks


----------



## Byron Pretzel (Jul 15, 2013)

That sounds intense. Do you have any pics of the boat you are starting with?


----------



## KGouty (Jul 15, 2013)

File is to large to post from my phone so I will post it from computer in the morning.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 15, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, the 701 is the same engine as my Super Jet. Good engine!

Check out my aluma-jet thread, lots of pictures and detailed info you can use as reference. If you're using a bolt in aluminum duct, my build is a good reference, as that's the type of setup I have. 

As for the throttle control, take a look at the "control box" I built for my boat if you're wanting a control box type setup. 

If you need to make a longer throttle cable, buy some 1/16" stainless stranded cable. Then buy some throttle cable conduit and some ends which you can swage in place. The barrel ends can be made by using very short pieces of 1/4" brass round stock, with the end drilled and tapped for setscrew (I think it's #6), then drill a hole through it for the cable to pass through.

Hope this helps. Keep us posted with the progress on your build, and be sure to take lots of pics!


----------



## KGouty (Jul 16, 2013)

pics posted on the jet jon thread


----------

